# [Reseaux] Communication entre 2 postes linux

## Ashmir

Salut,

C'est la premiere fois que je veut brancher 2 ordinateurs avec systeme d'exploitation Linux.

Donc je ne sais pas trop par quoi m'y prendre. es-tce que je dois utiliser samba meme si je n'ai pas de poste windows?

Je veux pas etre oubliger de faire comme je fais presentement pour mes fichiers qui est de transferer mes fichiers par FTP.

J'aimerais bien que se soit un genre de mount dans un repertoire.

Un peu comme la gestion des reseaux de Windows.

Est-ce possible?

Par ou dois-je commencer? Est-ce qu'il y a des howto qui peuvent me guider?

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

si tu as sshd qui y tourne, tu peux transférer via sftp (j'utilise pour cela mc)

----------

## Ashmir

Merci, je vais regarder de ce coter la.

quand tu dis que tu utilise mc ? c'est un logiciel qui va fonctionner avec sftp?

J'ai aussi lu a propos du systeme NFS.

Est-ce que ca en vaut la peine?

Merci.

----------

## gim

 *Ashmir wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi lu a propos du systeme NFS.
> 
> Est-ce que ca en vaut la peine?

 

Super pratique dans le cas où une machine tourne en permanence, si tu veux avoir les même /home sur les deux machines par exemple.

Mais ça demande un minimum de configuration (bien que ça reste faisable.)

Sinon ftpfs ou sshfs existent, mais ca pose d'autres types de problèmes.

(cf net-fs/shfs ou net-fs/lufs)

Mais en attendant un peu ça devrait aller mieux avec l'arrivée de fuse (filesystems implémentés en userspace).

----------

## razer

 *gim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais ça demande un minimum de configuration (bien que ça reste faisable.)
> 
> 

 

Moins que samba !

Edition de /etc/exports

mount -t nfs blabla

çà va vite quand même !

----------

## bosozoku

Samba j'ai jamais réussi à le configurer correctement...

J'ai un poste linux (sans imprimante) et un poste windows en reseau. J'aimerais foutre le reseau entre les deux mais bon pour l'instant j'utilise un serveur ftp et j'avoue que c'est un peu galère ^^

----------

## Pachacamac

On ne peux pas dire que NFS soit difficile à paramétrer. En plus tu peux bien sûr mettre le mount dans /etc/fstab pour ne pas faire la manip à chaque fois.

Par contre je ne connais pas le fuser. Je regarderai ça ce soir en rentrant.

----------

## nuts

nfs est excellent.

----------

## DaiKo

samba est pas mal...

voila mon fichier /etc/samba/smb.conf si cela peut t'aider

par contre il ne gere pas les imprimantes :

```
workgroup = SYSTEME.SOLAIRE

hosts allow = 192.168.0.

security = share

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

dos charset = 850

unix charset = ISO8859-1

guest account = daiko

guest ok = yes

[gate]

   comment = Pour déposer des fichiers.

   path = /home/daiko/gate

   writable = yes  

   browseable = yes

   public = yes

[videos]

   comment = Films, Animés, Clips.

   path = /home/daiko/documents/videos

   writable = no

   browseable = yes

   public = yes

s
```

remplace le "guest account" par l'utilisateur qui a les droits sur les repertoires et les fichiers sinon ça marchera pas...

le gros avantage de samba est qu'il est compatible avec a peu pres tout...

et pour monter tes partages simplement, si tu as une interface graphique, je te conseil :  LinNeighborhood

voila bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

samba est tres bien, on dit pas le contraire, mais, il fuat preferer samba que si on compte faire un partage avec windows quelque part.

entre unix, c est nfs

----------

## DaiKo

bah le but de samba ce n'est pas uniquement de créer un partage linux windows, c'est d'établir un protocole comun entre les sytemes pour un partage simple de donnée avec tout le monde...

d'ailleurs il me semble qu'a la base l'auteur c'est apercus par hasard que cela fonctionnait avec windows ce qui n'était pas le but a l'origine (faut que je retrouve le lien)

puis l'avantage c'est que le réseau est paré a l'arrivée d'un PC sous MacOS ou Windows (ou autre)

++

----------

## kwenspc

@Daiko : t sur de ton info là? parce que serieux si le mec il part dans l'objectif d'implémenter un clone du protocole netbios dans son prog (samba) à mon avis il sait ce qu'il fait...ou alors il est complètement abruti   :Very Happy:  (je pencherais pour la première soluce)

sinon OpenAFS c'est sympa aussi!

----------

## Pachacamac

+1

Si samba est basé sur netbios ce n'est pas pour rien, ni par hasard  :Wink: 

----------

## DaiKo

Hop j'ai retrouver ma source : 

http://lea-linux.org/reseau/samba.html

le passage en question : 

 *Quote:*   

> Le projet démarre en 1992, grâce à Andrew TRIDGELL. Etudiant en physique, il développe un protocole de partage de fichiers qui émulait les systèmes Digital. 18 mois plus tard, il apprendra que ce protocole fonctionne également avec Windows.
> 
> Depuis le projet compte des développeurs dans le monde entier et bénéficie également de financements d'entreprise pour l'implémentation de fonctionnalités compatibles Windows.

 

personnellement je ne pense que ce soit un abrutis  :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Ce n'est pas parceque ce protocole fonctionne avec windows qu'il utilise netbios. C'est juste que la gestion à travers les couches se fait correctement si tu le met sur un système comme sur l'autre.

Non ?

----------

## kwenspc

ah ok, bon je retire ce que j'ai dis plus haut (enfin je n'ai pas non plus dis que le dev était un abrutis...)

cependant je doute que la compatibilité était totale à ce moment là. sans doute que cela devait juste ce limiter à la reconnaissance des serveur samba par windows...sans plus. non?

parce que très franchement, un mec qui fait un protocole réseau de partage de fichier/imprimante dans son coin, et que ce protocol s'avère fonctionner PARFAITEMENT avec un protocole existant j'y crois pas trop sauf si bien sûr on suit la même spécification, ce qui n'a pas eu l'air d'être le cas...

@Pachacamac : tu peus explique ton idée j'ai pas très bien compris?

Si tu formattes différemment tes informations aux travers des trames de ton protocole (on fonctione bien entendu au dessus des couches tcp/ip hein), je vois pas cmt un autre protocol pourrait le comprendre à moins que lui même formatte ses données de la même manière. du coup, si il y a compatibilité, au moins partielle, c'est qu'il y a similitude d'implémentation. Enfin perso je vois les choses comme ça...(ce qui explique que je doute fort que la compatibilité devait etre parfaite au début...)

Ou alors j'ai loupé un morceau.

Si kk1 connait the full-story ça pourrait êter intéréssant...mais on s'écarte un peu du post.   :Wink: 

[edit]Sans doute un élément de réponse : le protocole samba "emulait les systèmes Digital". Maintenant faudrait plus chercher du côté du pompage microsoft/digital (Digital est l'ancien nom de Compaq je crois). alors forcément le dev il emule un protocole déjà existant, or il ne sait pas qu'un autre protocole (à krosoft) fait la même chose à peu de chose près...Du coup il est normal d'avoir une compatibilité. vous croyez pas? [/edit]

----------

## DaiKo

peut etre il y a t'il eu une evolution dans les protocols utilisés... il est vrai que ce serait interressant de connaitre l'histoire complete...

@kwenspc : Sinon effectivement tu n'as pas dit que c'était un abruts  :Wink:  mais c'etait tellement tentant de deformer tes propos  :Wink: 

[EDIT] : Pour la petite histoire : http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/SambaIntro.html

 *Quote:*   

> Andrew Tridgell, who is both tall and Australian, had a bit of a problem. He needed to mount disk space from a Unix server on his DOS PC. Actually, this wasn't the problem at all because he had an NFS (Network File System) client for DOS and it worked just fine. Unfortunately, he also had an application that required the NetBIOS interface. Anyone who has ever tried to run multiple protocols under DOS knows that it can be...er...quirky.
> 
> So Andrew chose the obvious solution. He wrote a packet sniffer, reverse engineered the SMB protocol, and implemented it on the Unix box. Thus, he made the Unix system appear to be a PC file server, which allowed him to mount shared filesystems from the Unix server while concurrently running NetBIOS applications. Andrew published his code in early 1992. There was a quick, but short succession of bug-fix releases, and then he put the project aside. Occasionally he would get E'mail about it, but he otherwise ignored it. Then one day, almost two years later, he decided to link his wife's Windows PC with his own Linux system. Lacking any better options, he used his own server code. He was actually surprised when it worked.
> 
> Through his E'mail contacts, Andrew discovered that NetBIOS and SMB were actually (though nominally) documented. With this new information at his fingertips he set to work again, but soon ran into another problem. He was contacted by a company claiming trademark on the name that he had chosen for his server software. Rather than cause a fuss, Andrew did a quick scan against a spell-checker dictionary, looking for words containing the letters "smb". "Samba" was in the list. Curiously, that same word is not in the dictionary file that he uses today. (Perhaps they know it's been taken.)
> ...

 

bon aller desoler d'avoir fait devier le sujet...  :Embarassed: 

[/EDIT]

bon dans tous les cas : Ashmir as tu resolus ton problème ?

----------

## Enlight

ben si c'est un hasard pourquoi l'avoir appellé samba pour bien évoquer smb???

----------

## Pachacamac

Je supposai que le dev avait crée son protocole pour gnu/linux et qu'il était aussi possible de l'utiliser sous windows.

Mais peut-être qu'il ne fonctionnai pas avec netbios.

J'en sait rien, il faut lui demander directement.

----------

## nuts

samba pour le protocol smb, rien a voir avec netbios.

smb est le protocol de partage pour windows

nfs est celui de linux/unix

bien entendu les 2 sont incompatible. alors qqun a eu la bonne idee de coder samba, "un portage" de smb pour unix.

----------

## kwenspc

bon tenez je crois que j'ai trouvé une doc qui va éclaircir tout ça pour ceux qui doutent encore :

par ici

il est vrai que je m'étais mal exprimés en parlant de netbios seul, mais vous comprendrez la relation netbios/smb dans la doc ci-dessus. (du coup nuts ce que tu dis en prend un coup mais bon pour moi même c'était assez flou jusqu'à maintenant et ce que j'ai dit en prend un coup aussi)

voilà, en esperant que d'avoir un peu disgréssé n'aura pas trop embeté les autres

[edit] je me suis en effet planté en, pensant que netbios était un protocol...mais n'empèche : smb sans netbios = rien. [/edit]

----------

## Pachacamac

La doc est très bien faite. Cela me rappelle mes cours de BTS.

L'avantage de NFS est que l'on peut encapsuler les trafic dans un flux ssh et donc traverser le réseau, même le plus risqué, de façon assez sécurisé.

Et il faut aussi ajouter que NFS n'est pas très bavard.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Ashmir wrote:*   

> quand tu dis que tu utilise mc ? c'est un logiciel qui va fonctionner avec sftp?
> 
> 

 

mc, ou "Midnight Commander" est un clone de Norton Commander et permet, entre autres de faire du FTP et accès distant à des fichiers via "shell" (donc SFTP si disponible) ou SMB (windows) la syntaxe est du genre

```
cd /#ftp:user.password@site:/folder
```

 

```
cd /#sh:user@machine:/dir
```

```
cd /#smb:user@machine/share/dir
```

----------

## yuk159

Perso je vote NFS, facile à mettre en place et moins de problème sur les arborescences un peu compliqué avec des noms de fichiers un peu longs.

(pour le deuxième point c'est une experience perso donc ça vaux ce que ça vaux...  :Wink: )

----------

## guilc

Ben moi, je vote samba, pour les raisons qui suivent :

- Avec CIFS (compatible Windows 2000 (NT5) et >), seul le port 445 est utile en TCP -> facile a firewaller, beaucoup plus que NFS, avec son portmapper, ses multiples ports (pour cifs, pas besoin de lancer nmbd qui gere le broadcast sur les ports 137-8-9, le NetBIOS proprement dit)

- Acces limités avec mot passe (grefable sur LDAP), mieux a mon gout que les acces par IP de NFS quand on est dans un réseau ou on n'est pas seul. Je sais, NFSv4 et meme v3 sont possible avec auth via kerberos, mais c'est hyper lourd a mettre en place a coté...

- Facilement tunelisable en SSL

- En terme de performances, samba3 (pas le 2) se vaut avec nfs

- En plus on est compatible windows

Perso, la ou j'utilisais nfs avant, j'ai absolument tout remplacé par du samba (cifs, pas smbfs) alors que je suis en environnement 100% linux

----------

## irf2003

je ne sais pas si cela vas resoudre ton probleme, si c'est quelque chose de ad-hoc, considere sftp.

pour communiquer, tout d'abors il faut demarrer le sshd serveur, en gentoo:

```

/etc/init.d/sshd start

```

pour communiquer entre deux linux, si tu as kde, demarre konquerror, ensuite, sur le URL, tappe quelque chose comme cela:

```

fish://utilisateur@ip:22/

```

change "utilisateur "au nom au qui tu veut fair login, and ip, a l'ip ou le domaine du serveur.  tu seras prompter pour le password, tu entre le password de l'utilisateur.

ensuite, si tout vas bien tu pourras naviguer et modifier/ajouter au file system celeon les capabilites de l'utilisateur.

dans le scenario si-dessus pour windows-> linux, utilise winscp en window, pour linux --> windows, tu auras besouin d'un ssh serveur sur windows, mais la je ne sais pas quoi recommender, car je n'utilise pas windows, peut etre quelleq'un peut recommander un qui est gratuit...

pour quelque chose de plus permanent, considere samba, ou IFS.

excuse mon francais, mais comme on dis j'essaye (try)

happy gentooing

----------

## sireyessire

oui moi je tenterai plutôt le montage par sshs sshfs. mais il faut patcher ton kernel et installer des trucs qui sont pas dans la branche "stable"  :Very Happy: 

enfin, je sais j'aime les trucs un brin compliqué...  :Mr. Green: 

sinon,c'est vrai yuk que le samba ça peut-être particulièrement chiant avec des noms longs et des mots avec des caractères exotiques ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Heu sur la page de léa je lis :

 *Quote:*   

> KsambaPlugin est un outil graphique écrit en GTK pour KDE

 

Quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer parceque là...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Zanton

J'ai entendu pas mal de fois que NFS était envahi par les failles de sécurité. C'est vrai cette histoire ou c'est une juste une légende (ça m'arrangerait d'être sûr vu que c'est ce que j'utilise et que mes deux postes sont reliés au net) ?

----------

## titix

 *Quote:*   

> C'est vrai cette histoire ou c'est une juste une légende

 

Légende urbaine!

Et puis c'est quoi ce recyclage de vieux topic ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## catageek

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> oui moi je tenterai plutôt le montage par sshs sshfs. mais il faut patcher ton kernel et installer des trucs qui sont pas dans la branche "stable" 
> 
> enfin, je sais j'aime les trucs un brin compliqué... 

 

Compliqué ? Mais non ! J'ai fait une petite procédure  pour monter un système de fichier via sshfs  :Very Happy:  . Pas de patch de noyau, à peine 3 lignes de code.

----------

## vishnoo

Pour info, il existe aussi sshfs : c'est pas plus dur qu'un mount et suffi d'avoir un serveur ssh sur le système distant

Sur le sytème local ça utilise fuse (qui est maintenant inclu dans le noyau 2.6.14 j'ai vu) et c'est très simple à utiliser.

EDIT : arf, j'avais pô vu que sireyessire en avait parlé avant

----------

